# the lake veiw



## STAR (Jul 7, 2011)

the lake veiw
painted by paul
in acrylic


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Colors are vibrant and composition is moving...your raw style of brush strokes without dedications to hard and refined lines amazes me. Always looking at your work.


----------



## killmaven (Jan 17, 2013)

I think my work could benefit from applying a bit of your whimsical style, Paul.


----------

